
Upwork freelancers and employers clamor anew for a new platform - skeeper
https://medium.com/@LevelWorkingField/do-you-like-new-pricing-or-higher-fees-upwork-is-changing-again-and-what-we-can-do-about-it-6c755e245fb7
======
chrisbennet
I don't have a dog in this fight, just some questions.

Is it possible that it takes more revenue than up Upwork was charging for it
it to be a viable business? I know some business charge more than their actual
costs just to capture market share. Eventually they either go out of business
or start charging more.

On the other hand, I wonder if their business model/pricing _would_ have
worked if they didn't have investors to satisfy. (I don't know if they have
investors.) If the latter is the case, a "freelancers cooperative" could be
viable at a competitive price.

~~~
chrisbennet
Oops, meant to write "I know some businesses charge _less_ than their actual
costs just..."

~~~
skeeper
Based on articles, they do have investors.

